# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأحد 14 فبراير 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج الاحد ظ،ظ¤ فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#مؤامرة شدادية جديدة على المريخ (الاحمر الوهاج) تكشف التفاصيل.
#مدرب الأهلي لقاء المريخ بالصعب..
#لقاء حاشد لجماهير الاحمر.... والهلال يواصل الخيبات الافريقية.
#في الحصة التدريبية النهارية للمريخ أمس : ارتفاع معدل التحضيرات البدنية والفنية.
#تكثيف التدريبات للثلاثي الأجنبي.
#سعيدي : ابحث عن المجد بشعار المريخ. 
#مواجهة المريخ والاهلي باستاد القاهرة.
#شباب بلوزداد يفرض التعادل على مازيمبى.. والترجي يهزم تونغيت السنغالي.
#سماعين ود حسن يكتب في وكفى... من الأخطر على المريخ... نحن ام الأهلي؟.
#جعفر سليمان يكتب في اللعب على الورق... سلاح وحيد لقهر ثالث العالم.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤكدا أن قبوله المهمة مخاطرة كبيرةمدرب المريخ في حوار ل: لن أرضى بأقل الخسائر أمام الأهليهدفي التأهل لربع نهائي الأبطال.. وهكذا تغيرت بعد تجربة الهلال


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت





عاد التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ، إلى السودان مرة أخرى بعد غياب 5 سنوات، كان قبلها مديرا فنيا للهلال.

وبدأ  النابي مهمته مع المريخ قبل 10 أيام، بتعادلين متتاليين في الدوري،  وتنتظره مهمة قارية كبيرة أمام الأهلي المصري في القاهرة، الثلاثاء المقبل،  بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وتحدث النابي، في حوار مع ، عن عودته للسودان والتحديات التي تنتظره محليا وقاريا، وغيرها من الأمور.. 

وإلى نص الحوار:

بداية.. حدثنا عن الاختلاف بين النابي كمدرب سابق للهلال وحالي للمريخ؟

بعد  5 سنوات، أنا الآن أكثر خبرة في مجال التدريب، وأكثر عقلانية كمدرب، وهذا  لا يعني أن تلك الأمور لم تكن موجودة عندما كنت في الهلال، والدليل أنني  حققت نجاحات قارية مع الهلال.

ما الذي يمكنك أن تضيفه للمريخ؟

أنا  أعشق التحديات، وتلقيت عدة عروض من فرق غير المريخ، لكنها لم تغرني فنيا  للعمل معها، وقدومي للمريخ في هذا التوقيت يعتبر مخاطرة كبيرة جدا، وأنا  أدرك ذلك، لكن ثقتي في الله وثقتي في نفسي تجعلني قادرا على تحقيق النجاح.

الهدف  الأساسي من قبولي العمل بالنادي هو صنع فريق قوي وقادر على التواجد سنويا  في مجموعات دوري الأبطال، ثم محاولة الوصول إلى أعلى نقطة في البطولة  القارية.

وعلام تعول في مهمتك مع المريخ؟

أعوّل  على التفاهم والمساندة وعدم التعجل في الحكم أو الاعتماد على النتائج  الآنية، بل الصبر والتقييم بعد فترة معينة، وعندها أنا واثق بأنهم سوف  يكونون مسرورين بتواجدي في الفريق.

ما المنهج الفني الذي ستتعامل به؟

منهجي  هو التعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة، وفق ظروفها وخصائص الفرق المنافسة التي  سوف أواجهها، فهناك عمل معروف يتعلق بقراءة المنافسين، ولدي عضو في الجهاز  الفني مختص بالتحليل الفني، وبعدها سوف نتعامل مع كل مباراة بتكتيكها الفني  الخاص.

وماذا ينتظر المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا؟

رغم  الظروف الصعبة المتمثلة في ضيق الوقت، وقدومي قبل نحو أسبوع على مباراة  كبيرة أمام الأهلي المصري، التحدي هو أن أقدم أداء مشرفا وأن أكون محافظا  على حظوظ الفريق في التأهل للمرحلة التالية، حتى آخر مباراة بالمجموعة.

وكيف ترى مواجهة الأهلي المصري؟

لا  يوجد مدرب يقول أنه سيخرج بأقل الأضرار، وأنا لا أفكر بهذه العقلية، لأنني  أعرف كيف تفكر الجماهير، ويجب أن يظهر الفريق بشكل مشرف، بغض النظر عن  النتيجة.

ختاما.. كيف تقيم خصمي المريخ فيتا كلوب الكونجولي وسيمبا التنزاني؟

مستوى  فيتا وسيمبا متقارب، وربما يكون الفريقان أفضل من المريخ، في ظل عدم  الجاهزية الكاملة للمريخ في هذه الفترة، ولكن بتقدم البطولة سوف تلاحظون  تقدما في مستوى الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحديد ملعب موقعة الأهلي والمريخ
القاهرة - حسين غريب




الأهلي
حصل  الأهلي المصري على الموافقات الأمنية، الخاصة بخوض لقاء المريخ السوداني،  في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، في استاد القاهرة بدلا من ملعب الأهلي بمدينة  السلام.

جاء ذلك بعد الانتهاء من الإصلاحات، التي جرت في استاد القاهرة خلال الفترة الماضية، وعودته لاستقبال المباريات.

ويواجه الأهلي، حامل اللقب، ضيفه المريخ، الثلاثاء المقبل، ضمن منافسات الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات، بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وسيبدأ المارد الأحمر، غدا الأحد، استعداداته لمواجهة الفريق السوداني، بعد العودة أمس من قطر، والحصول على برونزية مونديال الأندية.




*

----------


## الحريف

*⭐عناوين صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج الاحد ١٤ فبراير ٢٠٢١م⭐

#مجاهد الدوش✍️

#مؤامرة شدادية جديدة على المريخ (الاحمر الوهاج) تكشف التفاصيل.
#مدرب الأهلي لقاء المريخ بالصعب..
#لقاء حاشد لجماهير الاحمر.... والهلال يواصل الخيبات الافريقية.
#في الحصة التدريبية النهارية للمريخ أمس : ارتفاع معدل التحضيرات البدنية والفنية.
#تكثيف التدريبات للثلاثي الأجنبي.
#سعيدي : ابحث عن المجد بشعار المريخ. 
#مواجهة المريخ والاهلي باستاد القاهرة.
#شباب بلوزداد يفرض التعادل على مازيمبى.. والترجي يهزم تونغيت السنغالي.
#سماعين ود حسن يكتب في وكفى... من الأخطر على المريخ... نحن ام الأهلي؟.
#جعفر سليمان يكتب في اللعب على الورق... سلاح وحيد لقهر ثالث العالم.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*دبابيس
+++ظ ++++++
ودالشريف 
****************

**. خسر الهلال في بداية مشواره بدوري المجموعات صفر.. ظ¢ أمام فريق متمرس قوي لاعبيه صغار في السن. يلعب الكرة السهلة الحديثة.. هو صنداوندز الجنوب أفريقي الذي أضاع مهرجان  أهداف  خلال الشوط الأول كانت كفيلة في خروج الأزرق بهزيمة بجلاجل 

**  هجوم  الهلال لم يسدد تجاه مرمي الخصم طيلة الشوطين فقط هنالك صربتي رأس للغربال خلال الشوط الاول وأضاع نصرالدين الشغيل هدف لا يضيعه لاعب مبتدئ وذلك في الشوط الثاني.. وفي خط الظهر تسبب المحترف اوتارا في الهدف الثاني واهدي الكرة لمهاجم صنداوندز. راوغ ارنق بكل سهولة وطرحه أرضا وأرسل صاروخ أرضى داخل الشباك وكان خط ظهر الهلال في حالة يرثى خلال الشوط الأول 

** مدرب الهلال تأخر كثيرا في إدخال جيسي ولم يكن موفقا في استبدال نزار.. وسليم برشاوي الذي دخل في الشوط الثاني فشل في تمرير الكرة أكثر من مرة وكاد أن يتسبب في هدف والتجربة كانت كبيرة عليه 

** المباراة أكدت على فارق المستوى الفني الكبير بين الفريقين وأننا ما زلنا نحبو في كرة القدم 

**. نصرالدين الشغيل يمكن أن يلعب ربع ساعة أو ثلث ساعة في أي مباراة حتى يغادر الملاعب.. ومباراة كاملة كثيرة عليهو 

** المباراة كشفت اوتارا وارنق اما السمؤال فقد برع في تطفيش الكرة وأغلب هجمات الخصم كانت عن طريق فارس.. فارسنا وحارسنا  وابوعاقلة لم يكن موجودا 

**. يا اخوانا شاهدتو الملعب الذي احتضن مباراة الهلال وصن داوندنز... .. تقول لي  دار الرياضة أمدرمان والجوهرة  الزرقاء والقلعة الحمراء وجنينة استاد الخرطوم 

** نحن لسة بدري علينا وعموما الهلال خسر معركة ولم يخسر الحرب ولكن في وجود الكرواتي زوران يمكن أن يخسر الحرب كلها 

** الهلال في زيلية المجموعة بهزيمته أمس ويتصدر صن داونز بثلاث نقاط ومازمبي  نقطة وشباب بلوزداد نقطة.. الهلال صفر اليدين 

** علاقتي بالراحل محمد جعفر قريش امتدت  لأكثر من ظ£ظ  عاما.. التقينا في حب المريخ واتفقنا واختلفنا ولكن خلاف بأدب.. وذلك عندما شغل منصب سكرتير النادي لفترتين وأيضا عندما شغل منصب نائب الرئيس واخر مرة التقيته كان في مكتب د كمال شداد واشتكاني لشداد وتصافحنا وضحكنا وبعدها أصبح في صراع مع المرض وفشلت كل محاولاتي للقائه.. إلى أن غادر دنيانا الفانية. وتألمت وحزنت لفراقه ولكنها إرادة الله ولا راد لقضائه واسأله تعالى أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته والتعازي الصادقة أسوقها لأبنائه وأفراد أسرته والأسرة المريخية. 

** بالثلاثاء يبدأ المريخ مشواره في دوري أبطال أفريقيا بلقاء صعب أمام الأهلي القاهري.. والمريخ وصل القاهرة أمس الأول واستقبل استقبالا حافلا وتدرب وقال مدربه النابي.. لا أعد القاعدة المريخية بالانتصار وقد تسلمت مسئولية التدريب من فترة قصيرة لكنني ساجتهد مع اللاعبين للخروج بنتيجة مرضية. 

**. نتيجة مرضية مقصود بها أن المريخ يمكن أن يخسر بهدف أو هدفين.. والخسارة في النهاية هي خسارة سوى كانت بهدفين أو خمسة أهداف لأن المباريات تحسب بالنقاط 

**  صحيح أن كل شيئ وارد في كرة القدم ولكن الاهلي الذي شاهدناه في بطولة كأس العالم صعب جدا 

**. حسين الشحات هداف الاهلي يغيب عن مباراة المريخ بسبب الإيقاف ونتمنى أن يغيب الظهير الأيسر التونسي على معلول  المصاب فهو مفتاح اللعب في الفريق 

**  اشاعوا وبصورة مقرفة عبر الأسافير لموت د كمال شداد ويبدو أن هزيمة جماعة اتحادات الخشب في الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة للاتحاد العام افقدتهم صوابهم وجعلت أنصارهم  يتمنون حتى موت الرجل القوي. 

** الصادق مادبو.. آمين المال في المريخ كان في استقبال بعثة الأحمر بميناء القاهرة الجوى ومادبو أكد إعجابه بمهاجم الاهلي حسين الشحات وتمناه في المريخ.. والشحات يتخلف عن مباراة الثلاثاء 

** الصحافة المصرية وكالعادة تجاهلت المريخ ولم تهتم بوصوله ولا تدريباته ولن تتحدث عنه إلا في تقديم المباراة ونحن هنا دائما ما نفرد مساحات  واسعة في صحفنا  للأهلي والزمالك وكل الاندية المصرية عندما تزور السودان 

**. النابي لن يدفع بالمحترفين الأجانب الجدد في معركة الثلاثاء مع احتمال مشاركة اليوغندي سعيدي لبعض الوقت  

**. اتوقع حضور اعداد كبيرة من جماهير الأهلي في مباراة الثلاثاء بطريقة ما.. والمصريين لو كانو ظ،ظ  أو ظ،ظ¥ يهزون الاستاد بهتافاتهم  

**. السودانيون بالقاهرة لن يتمكنوا من دخول المباراة.. وسيتعلل الاتحاد المصري بكورونا 

**. المعلق المعروف عصام الشوالي معلقا على مباراة المريخ والاهلي  

**. بكرى المدينة هل يشارك من البداية في مباراة الثلاثاء واوعك تمرضنا بالسماني يا النابي 

** رمضان عجب أظنه قنع من خيرا فيها واحتفل بزواجه... مليون مبروك وبيت مال وعيال  

** في ماتم الأخ محمد جعفر قريش أمس التقيت بعدد من أعضاء محلس الفشل المريخي لأول مرة 

** المريخ يلعب مبارياته في دوري المجموعات باستاد الهلال... وبرضو سوداكال مكنكش في مقعد الرئيس 

** صباح أمس قضينا وقتا طيبا وصديقي الأستاذ معاوية الجاك مع قطب المريخ الكبير فتحي إبراهيم عيسى ودار الحديث عن مستقبل العمل الإداري في  المريخ. 

**. اليوم تمر علينا الذكرى  ظ¢ظ، لرحيل شاعر الجمال والمفردة  الجزلة عمر الطيب الدوش صاحب الود وبناديها والحزن القديم... .. له الرحمة والمغفرة 

**. تجيني يجيني معاك زمن  أمتع نفسي بالدهشة 

**. آخر دبوس 

**  توقف اللعب باستاد المريخ لأكثر من عامين كفيل بذهاب مجلس الفشل ولكن نعمل ايه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا 

رحمة الله تغشاك يا قريش 

• حمل الناعي رحيل رجل سمح النفس وناصع السريرة كان البعض يناديه محمد جعفر والأخر باسم اسرته (قريش) وباي منهما يلبي النداء ويستقبلك هاشا باشا تعلو قسمات وجهه ابتسامة كانت اول ما رآها خيالي ورايته عليها عندما تلقيت خبر رحيله المر.
• لبى محمد جفر ولبى قريش الرمز الذي عرفه كيان المريخ النداء الأخير ورحل عن الدنيا الفانية في ليلة مباركة لتغرق النفوس التي عرفته وعركته وخبرته في الأحزان وتعيش وجع الرحيل وتذرف الساخن من الدمع.
•  كان قريش صاحب عطاء ونقاء وحلو المعشر طيب القلب بهذه الصفات عرفناه زمنا طويلا عاصرناه مثالا للوفاء ومخلصا وعاشقا للمريخ لم يقصر في الاداء ليحتل موقعه في الصفوف الأولى بين الأسماء التي لن ينساها التاريخ.
• رحل قريش ورحل ابن جعفر تبكيه الألوف من جماهير المريخ وتتصاعد اصواتها قبل عشيرته واهله تدعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة فقد كان صاحب إثر وحضور كبير وجميل وكان منها وفيها جزءا لا يتجزأ من الاسرة الكبيرة.
• سنوات طويلة ظل جنديا في المريخ يكافح وينافح ويجتهد ويقاتل لأعلاء شأن الزعيم ودفع مسيرته بما يستطيع اليه سبيلا ولن تحجب جهده مواقف جلبت الخلاف والاختلاف او سلبيات فهو كان دوما يمثل في علم الإدارة الفهم والاشراق.
• تختلف معه لكن لا تجد سبيلا غير أن تحترمه فهو لم يكن بذيئا في نبرته ولا مسيئا في خلافاته يصمت أكثر مما يتكلم وفي كثير من الأحيان عندما تشتد عليه أصوات المعارضة يلملم جراحه ويرحل واخر ما فعل.
• كل الذين عرفوه نزل عليهم خبر رحيله مرا ونعوه مخلصين في النعي وغشاهم الحزن حتى من كان على خلاف مع مواقفه لم يجد غير أن يتجاوز مثل هذه الصغائر ويركز على كم كان رحيله صعبا يدمي القلوب وكم كان الرجل يملك حيزا طيبا في النفوس والقلوب.
•  تكبيك يا قريش كل عين ابحرت في حياتك وتعرفت على تفاصيل ايامك التي انقضت سريعا وعاشت قربا منك فعرفت معدنك الأصيل وروحك التي تعلقت بالمريخ فلم تتخلى عنه في أصعب وأحلك الظروف تتحمل كل صعوبة الايام وقسوة الصعاب.
• نشهد لك إنك عشقت المريخ مخلصا ووفيا لم تبخل عليه ابدا وكنت فيه صورة وصوت تسجل الكثير من المواقف القوية والمساعي الحميدة والنبيلة فبات اسمك شهيرا وبت رمزا كبيرا لأنك تستحق ان تكون.
• ان العين تدمع والقلب على فراقك أيها الصديق الحبيب مفطور ليس قولي هذا ولكن قول الإداري والمشجع والإعلامي جميعهم أينما كانوا في الوطن او خارجه لم يحتملوا رحيلك ووداعك من غير وداع وظهور.
• حاصرك الألم ووجع المرض فأسقط فيك جذوة النشاط والتواجد في كل نفرة وحدث مخصص لدعم ناديك وغاب الاسم واحتجبت الصورة عن العيون ما توقعناه الا غيابا ستطل بعده وتعود كما عهدناك لا تعرف عن كوكب المريخ الغياب.
• قلنا غدا نلقاك وغدا تعود معافيا لناديك ولتخلق من جديد الضجيج ويعود اسم قريش فعالا وتفاعلا في عالم المريخ.
• توقعناك ان تعود سريعا وتقم من الوعكة رغم شدة المرض لتحمل راية اسرتك الصغيرة الكبيرة سندا وعضدا وتسند طفلك الصغير وتدعم مسيرة الكبير وتتقاسم مع زوجك بقية التضحيات والمسير وتخرج قويا لبيتك المريخ الكبير.
• إرادة الله كما نؤمن دوما بأنها الأقوى وشاء ان يختارك لجواره فجاء النبأ وكان الخبر الأكيد إنك لن تعود ولن نراك من جديد ولن يطل محياك فإن الله اصطفاك كما يختار الطيبين.
• ندري مهما نبكيك ونذرف الدموع الساخنة فإن الحزن عليك أكبر سيبقى في بيتك زوجك واولادك ومن كنت لهم الشجرة والجذور تحميهم وتظللهم عند الهجير.
• لكن وعدا ستبقى في سفر المريخ رجلا قدم الكثير وستبقى ذكراك حاضرة مقرونة بالدعاء والتوسل لله عز وجل ان يغفر لك ويسكنك الجنة مع امواتنا وجل اموات المسلمين.
• ولن نقول الا ما يرضى الله ورسوله ان لله وانا اليه راجعون.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



 معاوية الجاك
سوداكال وأجر المناولة
* طالعنا بياناً ممهوراً بإسم آدم سوداكال ذكر من خلال الآتي : (أكملنا بحمد الله فترة التسجيلات الإستثنائية بنجاح وقد إجتهدنا خلالها لتدعيم صفوف الفريق بخيرة اللاعبين الأجانب، وقد كنا حريصون على ان نخرج هذه التسجيلات بصورة تسهم في دعم مسيرة المريخ في البطولة الأفريقية والبطولات المحلية وفي سبيل هذا قمنا بتكوين فريق عمل ظل يعمل بشكل دؤوب، وقد بذلنا الجهد والمال حتى تخرج تسجيلات المريخ بالصورة التي ترضي تطلعات جماهيرنا العريضة، وطوال مرحلة التسجيلات كنا على تواصل مباشر مع معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي ومكتبه الخاص لإكمال التسجيلات سيما ان الأخ رئيس النادي الفخري ساهم معنا بقوة في إتمام مرحلة التسجيلات، ونود ان نؤكد لجمهورنا الكريم وللرأي العام ان هذه التسجيلات تمت بجهد خاص بيني ورئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي الذي نشكره جزيل الشكر على مجهوداته القوية معنا، كما نود ان نشير إلى اننا سنقوم اليوم بتوديع بعثة فريق الكرة التي ستغادرنا إلى القاهرة لأداء مباراة الأهلي المصري متمنين لفريقنا دوام التقدم والنجاح في مسيرته في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا .. آدم عبدالله آدم .. رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ)
 * أشار البيان إلى الجزئية التالية : (التسجيلات تمت بجهد خاص بيني ورئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ أحمد التازي) ونقول أن الفقرة أعلاه غير موفقة إطلاقاً وكان الأوفق على سوداكال أن يكون صريحاً وواضحاً وأكثر شجاعة وأن يذكر (بالأرقام) مساهمة التازي في التسجيلات حتى يقف أنصار المريخ على ما قدمه الرئيس الفخري من دعم مهول يفوق ما قدمه سوداكال ملايين المرات وحتى يعلم أنصار المريخ ما دقمه التازي منذ ظهوره على المشهد المريخي
 * يكفي القول أن سوداكال حرم الثنائي حمزة داؤود وصلاح نمر من مبلغ (20) مليار جنيه حينما سلمهما حافزهما بالعملة المحلية مع أن الإتفاق كان بالدولار (مائة ألف دولار) لكل لاعب حيث تعامل معهما على أساس أن سعر الدولار ب(300) ألف جنيه مع أن قيمة الدولار حين سلمهما مستحقاتهما كان سعر الدولار (400) ألف جنيه
 * سوداكالت حدث عن تكفله بقيمة صفقة الأوغندي سعيدي (70) ألف دولار للاعب وناديه ولو خصمنا العشرين مليار التي ذهبت إلى سوداكال من الإتفاق مع حمزة ونمر وتعاملنا مع الدولار بسعر (400) جنيه تصبح قيمة الاوغندي (28) مليار جنيه وبالتالي يكون سوداكال قد أسهم في صفقة الأوغندي ب(8) مليار فقط مع أن التازي حول حوالي مليون دولار لخزينة المريخ لمواجهة تسجيلات المحليين
 * الخاصة أن تسجيلات المحليين والمحترفين تكفل بها التازي لأن هناك متبقي من المليون دولار طرف سوداكال.
 * الخلاصة أن سوداكال يستحق قيامه بدور أجر المناولة مشكوراً.

توقيعات متفرقة

* بالأمس رحل عنا زهرُ الربيع ونوارة شباب المريخ الأخ محمد جعفر قريش أحد أحباب المريخ العظيم
 * من منا لا يعرف كريم الخصال نبيل الصفات وصاحب الإبتسامة المطبوعة.
 * عليك سلام الله مني تحيةً يا محمد ..
 * ونقول رحل الصباح ..
 * وتفجرت شمس الجراح ..
 * والحب راح ..
 * فارحل هنيئاً , ضاحكاً مستبشرا
 * واذهب سعيداً , ولتدع لقلوبنا نحن النواح
 * أرهقتنا منا النفوس برحيلك يا قريش .
 * أحببناك بِصدق لأنك صادق صدوق
 * حتى لحظة خلافنا معك في الرؤى كنت كبيراً لأنك كبيرٌ إبن أكابر
 * لم تنفعل وترفعت عن ركوب صهوة الغضب حينما ننتقدك
 * تُقابلنا هاشاً باشاً .. لن ننسى إبتسامتك التي تميزك منذ أن عرفناك
 * كانت إبتسامة محمد عنواناً لطيبته وهي تسبق ترحيبه بالكلمات لتكشف مكنون دواخله
 * ظللت تؤسس لأدب الخلاف بأدب جميل ومختلف
 * كنت سمحاً وطيباً وقوراً ومحبوباً بين الناس ..
 * تمشي بينهم بسيرتك النقية وخصالك الطيبة
 * عرفك كل شعب المريخ من خلال رحلة عملٍ إمتدت لسنواتٍ طِوال
 * كنتَ أمينا عاماً للمريخ ثم أميناً للمال ثم نائباً للرئيس في آخر محطات إرتباطك الإداري بالمريخ
 * ولأنك عاشق صادق لهذا الكيان الجميل فحين داهمك المرض وجدك داخل مكاتب نادي المريخ العظيم
 * تسللت منا بهدوء دون إستئذان حتى لا تُرهقنا حتى بمنحك إذناً بالرحيل
 * كنت صامداً كما الجبال في مقاومة المرض ونسأل المولى أن يكون صمودك كفارةً لذنوبك
 * ستلاحقك دعواتنا دون إنقطاع فانت منا وفينا وجزءٌ منا
 * إرقد بسلام يا محمد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا تدرب في الثانية عشر من ظهر امس السبت بملعب حرس الحدود وتدرب الفريق مساءا بذات الملعب







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الأهلي المصري: مباراة المريخ السوداني صعبة




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يؤكّد بيتسو موسيماني، المدير الفني للأهلي، أن الكونغولي والتر بواليا مهاجم الفريق يقدم دوراً جيداً مع الفريق ولا يحتاج سوى التوفيق من أجل ترجمة مجهوده إلى أهداف.

أقرّ المدير الفني للأهلي المصري، بيتسو موسيماني، بأنّ فريقه سيلعب مباراة صعبة أمام المريخ السوداني، الثلاثاء المقبل.

وقال موسيماني في تصريحاتٍ لصحيفة اليوم السابع المصرية، إنّ افتتاح مباريات دور سيكون صعبًا خصوصًا وأنّنا سنواجه المريخ السوداني.

وأضاف” نحن سنلعب مباراة صعبة أمام المريخ بافتتاح دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، والفريق لعب مباريات جيدة في كأس العالم وعلينا أن نجلب هذا الأداء معنا ونواصل العمل”.

وكشف الجنوب إفريقي، عن أنّه يرغب في العودة إلى كأس العالم من جديدٍ.

وأردف” الطريق للبطولة يمرّ من خلال الفوز بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، والموسم الماضي كان الطريق صعب بمواجهة الزمالك ومن قبله صن داونز، ولقد احتفلنا بالأمس والأمر انتهي”.

والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري ضمن مباريات دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.

وأوقعت القرعة المريخ السوداني في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوبير: أخشى على الأهلي من الإجهاد أمام المريخ


القاهرة - عبد الحميد السيد




أحمد شوبير
شدد  أحمد شوبير، حارس مرمى منتخب مصر السابق، على صعوبة مواجهة الأهلي أمام  المريخ السوداني، في مستهل مشوار الفريقين بدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال  أفريقيا.

وقال شوبير في تصريحات إذاعية عبر أون سبورت "المواجهة ستكون في قمة الصعوبة، ولن تكون سهلة للأهلي كما يتخيل البعض".

وأضاف "أخشى على الأهلي من الإجهاد في هذه المواجهة، خاصة بعد الجهد الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبون في مونديال الأندية".

وتابع  "الفوز الذي حققه سيمبا التنزاني على فيتا كلوب، زاد من صعوبة وسخونة  المجموعة بشكل كبير، خاصة أن جميع التوقعات كانت تضع سيمبا في المركز  الأخير، الآن الصراع سيكون بين 3 أندية على المركز الثاني، حال صدارة  الأهلي للمجموعة".

وتحدث شوبير عن تعادل الزمالك أمام مولودية الجزائر بقوله "الزمالك فعل كل شيء في الكرة خلال هذه المواجهة إلا تسجيل الأهداف".

وأتم "لكن الفريق الأبيض سيكون قادرًا على تحقيق الفوز في المواجهات القادمة، كما لن يخسر أمام المولودية في الجزائر".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المسلمي: المريخ السوداني سيّطر محليًا على الألقاب ويحلم بالكأس الإفريقي 

  أمين المسلمي




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أمين المسلميّ توقّع أنّ يحسم التعادل نتيجة مباراة الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني.
أوضح مدرب المريخ الأسبق، التونسي أمين المسلمي، أنّ المجموعة الأولى  بدوري أبطال إفريقيا صعبة للغاية، مشيرًا إلى أنّ المريخ السوداني يسعى  بكلّ قوةٍ من أجل الحصول على اللقب الإفريقي بعد سيطرته محليًا بنيله على  لقب الدوري المحليّ ثلاث مرات.



وقال أمين المسلمي، في تصريحاتٍ لقناة الأهلي،السبت، إنّ المريخ دعّم صفوفه قبل مرحلة المجموعات بعناصر مميزة.
وأبان المسلمي أنّ المريخ يفتقد لعناصر صاحبة إمكانيات عالية جدًا،  مشيرًا إلى أنّ غياب رمضان عجب، محمد  الرشيد، وأحمد حامد التش ستكون نقطة  سلبية.
وأضاف” من الأشياء السلبية هو تغيّب بعض اللاعبين من بينهم التشّ الذي يعدّ أفضل العناصر، وأعتقد أنّ



وامتدح  المسلمي المدرب نصر الدين النابي، مبينًا أنّه يملك إمكانيات كبيرة غير  أنّ الوقت لم يسعفهم لجهة أنّه سيخوض مباراة صعبة أمام الأهلي.
وأشار المسلمي إلى أنّ مباراة الأهلي المصري ستكون صعبة للغاية على  المريخ السوداني، لجهة أنّ ممثل مصر يملك شخصية قوية في الملعب، وقويّ  هجوميًا.
وأضاف” المريخ السوداني بالعناصر التي يضمها وبلمسة تدريبية يستطيع أنّ يقدّم مباراة فوق المتوسط”.
وتابع” أعتقد أنّ النابي يطمح إلى الفوز ولكن لن يكون سهلاً ، وأتوقّع أنّ تكون المباراة تعادلية”.
وأردف”قدوم الأهلي من مشاركته العالمية واحتكاكه بأندية كبيرة منحه شحنة معنوية، والفريق يتواجد في نقطة إيجابية”
والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري ضمن المرحلة الأولى من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.
وأقعت القرعة الإفريقية، المريخ في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي، سيمبا التنزاني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يبدأ دور المجموعات بالخسارة أمام صن داونز
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو الهلال 
بدأ  الهلال السوداني مشواره بدور المجموعات في دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم،  بالخسارة اليوم السبت، أمام ماميلودي صن داونز بطل جنوب إفريقيا، بنتيجة  (2/0) بستاد لوفتوس فيرسفيلد بمدينة بريتوريا، ضمن مباريات المجموعة  الثانية.

أحرز هدفي ماميلودي صن داونز موسى إنسبيكشن ليسوبا في  الدقيقة 10 بضربة رأسية من ركلة زاوية، وأضاف كيرميت إيرساموس الهدف الثاني  قبل نهاية اللقاء مباشرة.

وهدد مامليودي صن داونز مرمى الهلال،  مبكرا في الدقيقة الثانية حين سدد ثيمبو زواني على مرمى الهلال كرة زاحفة  مرت جوار القائم الأيمن.

وفي الدقيقة 6 حصل ماميلودي صن داونز على  أول ركلة زاوية تسبب بها قلب الدفاع الإيفواري محمد وَتَرا، وفي الدقيقة 9  كاد زواني أن يتسبب بهدف السبق من الكرة التي عكسها له بيتر شدلولولي،  لامسها أبوجا برجلة اليسرى فطارت عالية داخل الصندوق قابلها أزواني برأسه  في الزاوية اليمنى لكن أبوجا طار إليها وأمسك بها.

وبالقديقة 10  تقدم صن داونز بهدف السبق بضربة رأسية للاعب موسى ليسوبا، من ركلة زاوية،  حيث انسل اللاعب من خلف نزار حامد داخل الست ياردات ولعب الكرة بقوة في  المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة 17 ضاعت فرصة هدف محقق من الجناح الأيسر سفيلي  مهولازي، الذي انسل من بين مدافعي الهلال مستغلا التمريرة الزاحفة من زاوني  بين سيقان المدافعين، لكن الخروج الموفق لمحمد النور أبوجا، فاجأ اللاعب  لحظة التسديدة القوية من مسافة قريبة وأمسكك بالكرة.

ومع الدقيقة 20  حصل الهلال على أول ركلة زاوية، نفذ منها فارس عبد الله كرة عالية داخل  الصندوق، خرج لها الحارس الدولي الأوغندي دينس أونيانجو واستلمها بثبات.

وفي  الدقيقة 24 ضاعت فرصة أخرى للاعب، من الكرة الزاحفة التي كانت في طريقها  لسفيلي مهولازي، لكن محمد وترا تدخل في الوقت المناسب وشتت الكرة إلى ركلة  زاوية.

وفي الدقيقة 26 هدد الهلال لأول  مرة مرمى صن داونز، حيث ضاعت فرصة هدف محقق من كرة عكسها السمؤال ميرغني،  تخطت الحارس فطار محمد عبد الرحمن من زاوية ضيقة، وسددها برأسه قوية مرت  بمحازاة القائم الأيمن.

وفي الدقيقة 38 كاد محمد عبد الرحمن أن يصيب  مرمى صن داونز من كرة لعبها الظهير الأيمن السمؤال ميرغني لنزار حامد الذي  عكسها تحت ضغط الظهير الأيمن، فطار إليها محمد عبد الرحمن ولعبها برأسه،  مرت خطيرة بمحازاة القائم الأيمن.

شوط مثير 

وبعد الاستراحة ب3 دقائق حصل الهلال على مخالفة ارتكبت مع عيد مقدم، نفذها محمد وترا بين يدي الحارس أونيانجو.

وفي الدقيقة 56 أجرى مدرب الهلال زوران، تبديلين بخروج كل من نزار حامد وعيد مقدم، ودخول لاست جيسي وسليم برشاوي.

وبالدقيقة  59 أضاع نصر الدين الشغيل هدفا محققا، من الكرة التي انتزعها لاست جيسي  ومررها لمحمد عبد الرحمن، الذي موه بالظهير الأيمن، ومرر كرة للجانب الآخر  من الملعب، للشغيل الخالي من المراقبة تماما، ولكن تعثر الشغيل في السيطرة  على الكرة وسدد تحت ضغط الحارس أونيانجو الذي أنقذ مرماه.

وبدأ  الهلال يثبت فنيا، ولكنه ارتبك قليلا بعد دخول الثنائي فيني بونجونجا  ومجاهد فاروق، حيث لم يقدم سليم برشاوي الإضافة الفنية المطلوبة ما عطل  الجانب الايسر للهلال تماما، الذي كان نشطا بعيد مقدم قبل خروجه.

وفي  الدقيقة 84 برع الحارس محمد النور أبوجا، في الإمساك بكرة خطيرة زاحفة  داخل الست ياردات، وفي الدقيقة 90 أحرز أصحاب الأرض هدفا ثانيا، من خطأ  قاتل لقلب الدفاع محمد وترا في وسط الملعب، حين حاول التخلص من أحد  اللاعبين فانتزع منه الكرة، ومررها لكيرميت إيرساموس المتقدم في الهجوم،  فلحق به محمد إرينق، ولكنه تخلص منه وأسقطه أرضا، وتقدم عدة خطوات وسدد  الكرة زاحفة في قلب المرمى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غيابات المريخ امام الاهلي المصري 

بواسطة : المسالمة
مشاركة الخبر :
يخوض فريق المريخ في التاسعة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء القادم تحدي صعب في انطلاقه مباريات دوري الأبطال ضد بطل النسخه السابقة فريق الأهلي المصري المنتشي بحصوله علي المركز الثالث في كاس العالم للأندية.. 



 يسعي المدير الفني لنادي المريخ النابي لتحقيق نتيجه إيجابية تساعد الفريق في القتال علي أحدي بطاقتي التأهل خاصةً بعد نتيجة مباراة سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب… 





  فقد كان نادي المريخ قد سافر للقاهره مبكراً لإجراء معسكر إعدادي قصير يساعد النابي في رسم خارطة طريق للمرحلة القادمة ، وسيكون المريخ محروماً من خدمات عدد من اللاعبين بدواعي مختلفة أبرزهم نجم خط الوسط محمد حامد التش الذي بدء مرحلة التعافي بعد إجراء عملية جراحية بدولة قطر،. ويغيب أيضاً الثلاثي المعاقب من الأتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب، ويغيب للإصابة أيضاً ثلاثي خط الوسط عماد الصيني وكردمان وطيفور ولم تتحدد حتي الاَن مدة غياب اللاعب طبنجة الذي يواصل في التدريبات تحت إشراف طبيب النادي… 





  ويغيب إيضاً المدافع النيجيري إديلي اولاميليكان بسبب عدم الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي.. .







وتراهن جماهير المريخ علي عزيمة وإصرار باقي اللاعبين وتنتظر الأخبار السعيدة من إستاد القاهرة الدولي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• سحر ميسي يقود برشلونة لسحق ألافيس بخماسية في الدوري الاسباني
• إشبيلية يكتفي بهدف الحدادي في شباك هويسكا.. وأتلتيكو مدريد يعزز صدارته
• ليستر يضرب ليفربول بثلاثية في 7 دقائق.. ومارتينيز يقود أستون فيلا للتعادل مع برايتون
• مانشستر سيتي يُهين توتنهام بثلاثية.. وبيرنلي يقسو على كريستال بالاس
• يوفنتوس يسقط في فخ نابولي بالكالتشيو.. وسبيزيا يسقط ميلان ويمنح إنتر فرصة الصدارة
• دورتموند يفلت من الهزيمة أمام هوفنهايم بالبوندسليجا.. وهيرتا برلين يتعادل مع شتوتجارت
• باريس يهزم نيس بصعوبة.. ومونبلييه يوقف مسيرة ليون نحو صدارة الدوري الفرنسي
• حوريا كوناكري يهزم بترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي بهدفين في دوري أبطال أفريقيا
• الترجي يحقق فوزا صعبا على تونجيت السنغالي بهدفين لهدف ويتصدر مجموعته
• الصفاقسي التونسي يسحق كيجالي الرواندي برباعية في الكونفدرالية
• فنربخشة ينفرد مؤقتًا بالصدارة.. وطرابزون سبور يفوز على غازي عنتاب
• الشباب يقسو على النصر برباعية ويبتعد بصدارة الدوري السعودي
• العين يُسقط الشارقة.. وحتا يحقق فوزه الأول في الدوري الاماراتي
• المقاولون يودع كأس مصر مبكرا.. والجونة يسحق كيما أسوان
• شباب الأهلي والوحدة يتعادلان.. وبني ياس يهزم خورفكان بالدوري الاماراتي
• جيمس ميلنر لاعب ليفربول يتعرض للإصابة في مباراة ليستر سيتي
• تأجيل مباريات الأهلي والزمالك وبيراميدز في كأس مصر
• سيميوني: عانينا ضد غرناطة .. بيرلو: خسرنا أمام نابولي بسبب حادث مشكوك فيه
• كلوب: لن نستطيع تقليص الفارق مع مانشستر سيتي
• حارس المولودية: سنطوي صفحة الزمالك.. ومواجهة الترجي لن تكون سهلة
• جوارديولا: ركلة رودريجو سيئة.. ولن يسدد مجددًا
• مورينيو: خسرنا بسبب ركلات الجزاء الحديثة.. وكلوب: هدف ليستر الأول من تسلل
• زيدان: لست مع مورينيو وبيل.. وقيادة منتخب فرنسا هدفي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الافريقية  دور ال32 (2)






* يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني (-- : --) النجم الساحلي - تونس الوطنية 2  مباراة الذهاب

* أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا (-- : --) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر 17:00  الجزائرية 3  مباراة الذهاب












* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --) الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس 18:00  المغربية  مباراة الذهاب




* راسينغ كلوب - ساحل العاج (-- : --) بيراميدز - مصر 18:00  ON Sports  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  الأسبوع 10


* الامل عطبرة (-- : --) الاهلي مروي 16:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال الابيض (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 19:00  الملاعب HD  الأسرة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 14:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (1-1)


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 16:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-1)


* آرسنال (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد 18:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-0)


* إيفرتون (-- : --) فولهام 21:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (3-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* خيتافي (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (0-3)


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) فالنسيا 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-4)


* ليفانتي (-- : --) أوساسونا 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (3-1)


* فياريال (-- : --) ريال بيتيس 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* روما (-- : --) أودينيزي 13:30  beIN 4  ذهاب (1-0)


* كالياري (-- : --) أتلانتا 16:00  beIN 5  ذهاب (2-5)


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) فيورنتينا 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-1)


* كروتوني (-- : --) ساسولو 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (1-4)


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) لاتسيو 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) كولن 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


* فولفسبورج (- : --) مونشنغلادباخ 19:00  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* موناكو (-- : --) لوريان 14:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (5-2)


* ميتز (-- : --) ستراسبورج 16:00  beIN 7  ذهاب (2-2)


* رين (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 16:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-0)


* ديجون (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 16:00  beIN 9  ذهاب (3-1)


* أنجيه (-- : --) نانت 16:00  beIN 8  ذهاب (1-1)


* ليل (-- : --) ستاد بريست 18:00  beIN 10  ذهاب (2-3)


* بوردو (-- : --) مارسيليا 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* ضمك (-- : --) الهلال 15:05  KSA 1  ذهاب (0-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا  المجموعات


* صن داونز - ج إفريقيا (2 : 0) الهلال - السودان
* مازيمبي - الكونغو (0 : 0) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر
#ترتيب مجموعة A : صن داونز (3) بلوزداد (1) مازيمبي (1) الهلال (0)

* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (0 : 1) سيمبا - تنزانيا
* الاهلي - مصر (الثلاثاء) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ - السودان
#ترتيب مجموعة B : سيمبا (3) الاهلي (0) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (0) فيتا كلوب (0)

* حوريا - غينيا (2 : 0) بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا
* الوداد - المغرب (تأجلت) كايزرشيفس - ج افريقيا
#ترتيب مجموعة C : حوريا (3) الوداد (0) كايزرشيفس (0) بيترو (0)

* الترجي - تونس (2 : 1) تونغيث - السينغال
* الزمالك - مصر (0 : 0) مولودية - الجزائر
#ترتيب مجموعة D : الترجي (3) الزمالك (1) مولودية (1) تونغيث (0)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  الأسبوع 10


* هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (3 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
* الاهلي شندي (1 : 0) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
* الشرطة القضارف (2 : 2) حي الوادي نيالا

#الترتيب : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) الهلال (18) الاهلي مروي (16) حي الوادي (15) الامل (14)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24


* ليستر سيتي (3 : 1) ليفربول
* كريستال بالاس (0 : 3) بيرنلي
* مانشستر سيتي (3 : 0) توتنهام هوتسبير
* برايتون (0 : 0) أستون فيلا

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (53) ليستر (46) مانشستر يونايتد (45) ليفربول (40) تشيلسي (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* غرناطة (1 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
* إشبيلية (1 : 0) هويسكا
* إيبار (1 : 1) بلد الوليد
* برشلونة (5 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (54) برشلونة (46) ريال مدريد (46) إشبيلية (45) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* تورينو (0 : 0) جنوى
* نابولي (1 : 0) يوفنتوس
* سبيزيا (2 : 0) ميلان

#الترتيب : ميلان (49) انتر ميلان (47) يوفنتوس (42) نابولي (40) روما (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 2) هوفنهايم
* فيردر بريمن (0 : 0) فرايبورغ
* باير ليفركوزن (2 : 2) ماينز
* شتوتجارت (1 : 1) هيرتا برلين
* يونيون برلين (0 : 0) شالكه

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (44) فولفسبورج (38) باير ليفركوزن (36) آينتراخت (36) 

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* باريس سان جيرمان (2 : 1) نيس
* ستاد ريمس (1 : 1) لانس
* ليون (1 : 2) مونبلييه

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (54) ليل (54) ليون (52) موناكو (48) رين (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* التعاون (0 : 2) القادسية
* الفتح (3 : 2) العين
* النصر (0 : 4) الشباب


#الترتيب : الشباب (38) الأهلي (34) الهلال (33) الاتحاد (29) الاتفاق (27)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع_القادم


##مباريات_الاحد
2:30 م روما ضد أودينيزي تعليق خالد الحدي beIN 1 "
5 م وست بروميتش ضد مانشستر يونايتد تعليق محمد بركات beIN 1 "
6:15 م ريال مدريد ضد فالنسيا تعليق رؤوف خليف beIN 3 "
7:30 م آرسنال ضد ليدز يونايتد تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 1 "
10:45 م أنتر ميلان ضد لاتسيو تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 1 "
11 م بوردو ضد مارسيليا تعليق نوفل باشي beIN 6 .


بتوقيت بغداد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تتواصل مباريات الجولة الأولى من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. المريخ يحل ضيفاً ثقيلاً على حامل اللقب الاهلي المصري على استاد القاهرة 


- المريخ سوف يدخل اللقاء بعزيمة و إصرار لكي يحقق نتيجة إيجابية من أرض الكنانة ، مدرب الزعيم النابي أكد على جاهزية أشباله للمنافسة و تقديم مستوى يسعد الانصار 


- على الجانب الاخر يدخل الاهلي بمعنويات مرتفعة بعد تحقيق البرونزية في مونديال الاندية الاخير في قطر و بعد تقديم مستوى رائع و اداء بطولي امام بطل اوروبا بايرن ميونخ ، غيابات الاهلي ستتمثل في الظهير الطائر علي معلول و الساحر وليد سليمان بالاضافة للخطير حسين الشحات و لكن النادي الاحمر يتمتع بعمق كبير في التشكيلة و تنوع في الخيارات للمدرب بيتسو موسيماني..!! 


- المواجهة صعبة على الفريقين و لكن لاعبوا المريخ قادرون على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية اذا لعبوا بحماس و تركيز عالي ، خبرة الاهلي في ادغال افريقيا ستكون حاضرة و لكن نتمنى ان يتوفق الاحمر الوهاج في تحقيق مراده 


تمنياتنا في زول سبورت بعودة ممثل السودان بنتيجة إيجابية من قاهرة المعز.. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صن داونز يتصدر المجموعة الثانية والهلال يتزيل الترتيب في الجولة الأولى من مجموعات دوري ابطال افريقيا... 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لزعيم يواصل استعداداته لمواجهة الاهلي المصري في الجولة الأولى من مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا تدريب الفريق المسائي امس





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية المباراة || سلة المريخ تواصل العروض القويه و تسحق نادي القبطي الخرطوم 78 - 48 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             تألق لافت للجمايكي دارين ماتوكس                           

بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
                             مشاركة الخبر :                              








عقد عدد كبير من المتابعين والمرافقين  لبعثه المريخ آمالهم علي النجم الجمايكي المحترف دارين ماتوكس بعد المستوي  الرفيع الذي ادي به التمرين 
والمهاره العاليه التي يتمتع بها تنبئ بان المريخ كسب مهاجم خطير يصنع  الفارق ويترجم مجهود زملائه خاصه وانه اظهر جاهزيه بدنيه كبيره طمأن بها  مدربه نصر الدين النابي والحضور وجميعهم توقعو ان تكون له بصمته في  المباراه القادمه امام الاهلي باستاد دار السلام يوم الثلاثاء القادم.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل في زيارة لبعثة الفريق فندق حرس الحدود











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تداعيات




إيهاب صالح

( غربلة ) مجموعات الأبطال تبدأ مبكراً !

* عندما كتبت عقب اجراء قرعة مجموعات ابطال افريقيا أن قرعة المريخ صعبة وقرعة الهلال ( ليست صعبة ) بل بالغة الصعوبة لم اكن اقصد مستوى الجنوب افريقي صن داونز وبالقطع ليس مازيمبي بل هو الفريق الرابع بالمجموعة شباب بلوزداد الجزائري ، والذي سيشكل ثقلاً اضافياً للمجموعة بالرغم من تصنيفه المتأخر ، وها هو يصدق توقعاتي بعد أن خرج بتعادل مثير من أرض الكونغو الصعبة ومن معقل مازيمبي القوي وهي نتيجة اخالف فيها اراء المتابعين انها اضاعت نقطتين من الفريقين وبالتالي فهي نتيجة جيدة للهلال ولكن على الجانب الاخر فهي نتيجة ابرزت تأهب الجزائري للتأهل ورغبته في تقديم نفسه كمرشح أساسي في المجموعة غصباً عن المرشحين الأساسيين فيها ، شباب بلوزداد تأهل بنتائج ممتازة من الأدوار السابقة ولم يفلح مازيمبي بكل قوته في الخروج بنقاط مباراته معه على ارضه بالرغم من كل الممارسات التي يقوم بها خارج وداخل الملعب الا ان الفريق الجزائري صمد وظفر بنقطة جعلته في موقف جيد الى حد ما خصوصاً ان تمكن من الفوز في مباراته القادمة على صن داونز الجنوب افريقي والتي ستكون في الجزئر على ارضه للوصول الى اربع نقاط وتصدر المجموعة ولن تكن مفاجأة طبعاً .
* أما الهلال فقد ظهر بمستوى متواضع جداً بالأمس امام صن داونز وكاد ان يخرج بخسارة ثقيلة جداً نسبة للطريقة التي لعب بها المباراة والمستوى الضعيف الذي قده معظم لاعبيه بالأمس خصوصاً خط دفاعه الذي ظهر فيه اوتارا ضعيفاً جداً وبدون أي إمكانيات مما جعل مشجعي الهلال يتحسرون على عمار الدمازين وحسين الجريف وقد تبارى مهاجمي صن داونز في تضييع الفرص السهلة امام مرمى الهلال وحارس مرماه ومدافعيه يتفرجون عليهم باختراقات تركزت في الشوط الأول على الطرف الايسر للهلال فارس عبد الله الذي عانى الامرين امام هجوم سريع مهاري محكم ، هدفين نظيفين انتهت عليهما مباراة الهلال وخسارة تجعل الهلال يعيد التفكير في كثير من الأمور ابرزها المستوى المتواضع للمحترفين واولهم اوتارا ومن ثم إعادة الامل بالمباراة القادمة التي ستكون أمام مازيمبي في السودان والتي يمكن ان يعود معها الامل في التأهل والعودة للسباق المحتدم في هذه المجموعة القوية ، مازيمبي سيقدم للسودان جريحاً فاقداً نقطيتن على ارضه يرغب في التعويض ولن يقتنع بالخسارة التي ستبعده كثيراً عن السباق .. بينما تنحصر كل حظوظ الهلال في الفوز على مازيمبي وانتزاع النقاط الثلاث .
* بالنسبة للمريخ فقد سبقت مباراته مع الأهلي المصري والتي ستجرى يوم الثلاثاء القادم مباراة فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني والتي جرت على ملعب فيتا كلوب وكانت متوسطة الأداء متقارب فيها مستوى الفريقين واستطاع سيمبا التنزاني ان ينتزع النقاط الثلاثة خارج قواعده بالفوز بهدف نظيف جاء من ركلة جزاء ، المباراة أوضحت ان مهمة المريخ في التأهل لن تكن صعبة جداً فقط اذا تعامل نجوم المريخ وجهازهم الفني بواقعية واستغلوا نقاط التفوق لديهم لحسم الكونغولي والتنزاني في الخرطوم والاستزادة من نقاطهم على ارضهم ايضاً ، المريخ في مباراة الأهلي المصري يجب ان يلعب بتوازن وهدوء أعصاب وتركيز ، لن يكن الحلم خيالياً بالفوز على الأهلي فريق القرن وثالث ابطال العالم حالياً وفي نفس الوقت يجب عدم التهور والخروج من المباراة بخسائر تفوق فداحة خسارة النتيجة والنقاط ، لا نريد إصابات للاعبين المهمين ولا نريد بطاقات حمراء ولا غيرها ، المريخ يجب ان يلعب ليفرض نفسه ويحاول الحصول على نتيجة إيجابية لكن بدون انفعال مؤثر وان افلحنا النظرة الواقعية لشكل المجموعة وفرقها فاننا سنعرف من اين تؤكل كتفها ومن اين نحصل على بطاقة التاهل فيها ، نعم المريخ قد لا يكون مؤهلاً حالياً لمنافسة الأهلي المصري وهذا شيء طبيعي وواقعي لكن كرة القدم لا تعرف المستحيل ولا تركن للتاريخ .
* الإصابات افقدت المريخ عدد من لاعبيه على رأسهم المتألق والمتميز التش … والممارسات السيئة افقدته رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد .. في انتظار مشاهدة المحترفين وتقييم مستوياتهم في احلك فترات المريخ واقساها .
* ودعت القاعدة المريخية والرياضية عامة الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش احد الإداريين المتميزين الذين قادوا دفة العمل الإداري في المريخ وبذلوا الجهد والوقت والمال في سبيل رفعته وتقدمه واتفق كل من تعامل مع الأستاذ قريش على تفانيه واحترامه وخلقه الرفيع الجم وبالتالي كان فقده مؤلماً حزيناً لكل القبيلة الحمراء وايضاً الرياضيين من مختلف الأندية والاتحادات الأخرى ، كان لي شرف استضافة الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش في الرياض قبل أعوام خلت وكان كما يعرفه الكل في منتهى التواضع خرجنا منه وقتها بحوار شامل لم يكن مراوغاً ولا مغالطاً بل في منتهى الوضوح وامانة الطرح وأجاب بشفافية عالية ، رحم الله الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش واسكنه فسيح جناته وتعازينا لكل الاسرة الكريمة ولكل المريخاب وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات بالكاف تمهل الوداد المغربي 24 ساعة لتحديد ارض جديد لمباراتهم ضد كايزرشيف الجنوب افريقي مع ضمان دخول بعثة الفريق الجنوب افريقي لهذه الأرض. او اعتبار الوداد خاسرا لهذه المباراة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل والأهلي"تحدي الشمال" السوكرتا يتربص بالهلال و"توتي" يصطدم بالجبال

  تتواصل مباريات الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين، عصر ومساء اليوم الأحد بثلاث مباريات.

 تجمع الجولة الأولى بين "الأمل عطبرة" و"الأهلي مروي" في الرابعة والنصف عصراً على ملعب "نادي الأسرة".

 ويمتلك "فهود الشمال" في رصيده "14" نقطة، بينما يدخل "ملوك الشمال" الجولة برصيد "16" نقطة .

 وفي الجولة الثانية يلتقي "الهلال الأبيِّض" و"حي العرب" بورتسودان في الرابعة والنصف عصراً على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم".

 ويدخل "التبلدي" الجولة وفي رصيده "11"، في المقابل يملك "الشوتال" في رصيده "11" نقطة.

 ومساءً في السابعة والنصف على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" يلتقي "توتي الخرطوم" و"الهلال كادوقلي".

 ويملك  "نادي توتي" في رصيده "9" نقاط بينما يدخل "أسود الجبال" الجولة برصيد "8" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النمور تفترس السلاطين و"الخيَّالة" تكتسح "الكوماندوز" بثلاثية

  تفوق "الأهلي شندي" على "المريخ الفاشر" بهدفٍ دون رد على أرضية "إستاد  الخرطوم"، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع العاشر من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته  السادسة والعشرين، حيث لعبت جولتان مساء اليوم - السبت.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "النمور" إلى "12" نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد "السلاطين" عند الـ"5" نقاط.

 وفي الجولة الثانية تفوق "هلال الفاشر" على "الخرطوم الوطني" بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف على أرضية ملعب "نادي الأسرة".

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع رصيد "الخيَّالة" إلى "11" نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد "الكوماندوز" عند الـ"13" نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل الإيجابي يحسم مواجهة الشرطة والوادي

  سيطر التعادل الإيجابي على مجريات جولة إفتتاح الأسبوع العاشر من الدوري  الممتاز بين "الشرطة القضارف" و"حي الوادي نيالا" في المواجهة التي إنتهت  قبل قليل على أرضية نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم.

 تقدم "طوفان برلي" بالهدف الأول من ركلة ثابتة وعادل للشرطة "فتحي قمرة" قبل ختام الحصّة الأولى.

 قبل أن يعود "الوادي" بهدفٍ ثانٍ ويتقدم بالنتيجة خلال النصف الثاني من  اللقاء؛ وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق نجح "الشرطة" في تعديل النتيجة بواسطة  قائده "علي جعفر" لتنتهي المباراة بهدفين لكلٍ.

 حيث رفع "الشرطة" رصيده إلى "8" نقاط، بينما إرتفع "طوفان برلي" إلى النقطة الـ"15" في جدول الترتيب العام.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة الهلال وصن داونز امس 2/ صفر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الحفيظ: المريخ "سانن سنانه".. وأتمنى تكرار مواجهة الزمالك بالنهائي الآفريقي.



أكد سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة في النادي الأهلي، أن فريقه سيبدأ التركيز على مواجهة المريخ السوداني في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، بداية من اليوم الأحد.
وقال عبد الحفيظ: "من اليوم سيبدأ التركيز على مواجهة المريخ، وسيتم إبلاغ اللاعبين بمنع الظهور الإعلامي خاصة أن الفريق السوداني -سن سنانه- ووصل مبكرًا ويستعد بشكل قوي للمباراة، مجموعتنا قوية وظهر ذلك في مواجهة سيمبا وفيتا كلوب"









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفــر سليمــــان

 موعد الحزن الأليم! 
===============
دالت إحد شموس القلعة الى مغيبها الأخير. 
وشهق جدول آخر من جداول العطاء آخر شهقات الحب الشفيف. 
رحل محمد جعفر قريش، هكذا .. دون أن يخبرنا بغياب إبتسامة قلبه الوضيء إلى الأبد، وإنطفاء شعاع طيبته ، في عتمة الفقد المرير. 
وبمثل ما كان بيننا .. يهدينا دروس في النقاء والصبر .. أهدانا في خاتمة المطاف موعد آخر مع الحزن الأليم. 
بكيته بقلب صامت، وبعيدا عن عيون المعزيين، لأن علاقتي به كانت هكذا ، تبدو صاخبة في ضجيج الناس ، ولكنها في أغوار نفس إنسانية ما عرفت غير طيب المعشر ودفق أحاسيس الأخطاء. 
إنسرب ضوء علاقتي به إلى الأبد، وغاب عني من يناديني بأحب الأسماء عندي، فقد كان يطيب له أن يقرن إسمي الباهت بإسم والدتي اللماع البهي. 
لا يعرف إلا القليل أن علاقة أسرية ضاربة في جذور الصدق، ربطتني به، وان وشيجة أزلية بين أسرتين قدمتنا إلى بعض أصدقاء في محراب أسرة أخرى ..هي أسرة المريخ الكبير. 
عرفته مع الناس صدقا .. في عام هو من أهم أعوام تأريخ القلعة الحمراء، عندما قدم رفقة آخرين يحملون حباً للمريخ وعقولا شابة تهب الضياء، وتمنح أملا بإمتلاء تأريخ الزعيم بحشد آخر من رجال عظماء. 
كان أبرزهم .. بل شامتهم وضوء قلبيتنا الحمراء. 
ولا أكذب على نفسي إن قلت أن من منح المجلس الشاب وقتها لقب مجلس العقول الشابة، كان وجوده على أعلى منصات العطاء. 
تحاورنا ..تحاببنا في الله ورباط الأسرة والوشيج الذي ظلل سماء علاقة والدينا عليهم، وعليه رحمة الله، ومضينا معاً أنا أحمل في دواخلي مواقد حب نابضة للزعيم، وهو يتعمق في مسام العشق لذات الكيان. 
إلتقينا على حب المريخ، وتجاذبنا كثيرا اطراف حديث لا ينتهي عن هذا العشق الدافق، وكيف لنا أن نمنحه من دمانا ..دماء حب إضافية حتى تستمر به الحياةِ، وإن رحلنا ذات يوم.! 
وهاهو ..يرحل، ولا زال دمه نابضا بجسد الزعيم. 
إختلفنا معاً ..تجاسرت حروفي على إبتسامة بشوشه ..تعلو محياه عن اللقاء، وضحكات من قلب ابيض تجلجل في وجهي كلما إلتقينا ، ولا زال يناديني بإحب الأسماء إلي ..إسم والدتي الوضيء المقترن بإسمي الباهت. 
تنمرت حروفي على أصابعي ذات أيام ..فأغضبت السطور، ولم يغضب هو، بل كان يصر على الإبتسامة في وجهي كلما ألتقينا، ويضاحكني بقلب أبيض لا يعرف غير التسامح والحب إن سمح لنا الأسفير بلقاء هاتفي. 
الله الله على تلك الروح الهفهافة السمحة. 
رحيلك مؤلم جداً يا محمد جعفر ، أو يا قريش، وهو من ملك إسم العائلة الكبيرة عن أحقية وإقتدار، مانحاً لها المزيد العراقة والوقار. 
سامحنا إن لم نحسن الوداع يارفيق، فقد طاشت سهام حربنا سوياً ضد أفكار هي صروح شيدناها في مخيلة العشق لنادي كبير، برسالية تطاولت على أشواك الطريق المضني. 
لك الرحمة صديقي اللدود أو هكذا كان يناديني ..بعد أن ينعم علي بقرن إسمي الباهت بأسم إمي الوضيئ. 
نسال الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته، وأن يشملنا برحمته إن صرنا إلى ما صار إليه، وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، وأن يمد إلى قبره إلى جنته مد بصره ، مع الصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا. 
ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينعم علينا بنعم الصبر على تحمل الفقد الجلل، فرحيله مؤلم وقاسي، وإن كانت هي إرادة الله التي لا نقول معها إلا القول ..إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.  
خارج زمن الحزن. 
أسحب بعض كلمات هذه الزاوية عمداً ..حزنا على فقد قريش المؤلم، لأن الحروف عجزت عن مطاوعة بنان الحزن النبيل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             وكيلة الاعبين المصرية “نور العيسوى ”  تتعاقد  مع   المدافع النيجيري أديلي أولاميليكان لاعب المريخ السودانى                           





                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 










جلست وكيل اللاعبين المصريه اللاعبه  السابقه لمنتخب مصر للسيدات نور العيسوي مع مدافع المريخ النيجيري اديلي  اولامليكان واتفقت معه علي عقد وكالة تمهيدا لضمه اي احدي فرق الدوري  المصري في الموسم القادم ورفضت الكشف عن الفريق الذي يرغب في خدمات اللاعب  وعزت ذلك الي ان تركيزه حاليا ينصب علي مباريات فريقه في دوري الابطال 
الجدير بالذكر ان اللاعب لم يتم تقييده في الكشف الافريقي للفريق نسبة  لاكتمال عدد المحترفين في الكشف الافريقي وسيتم ارفاق اسم اللاعب في الكشف  الافريقي في دور الاربعه من دوري ابطال افريقيا





*

----------

